# Is it okay to remove $NTUninstall files from SBS 2003



## hmbtx (Apr 26, 2007)

I am running Windows Small Business Server 2003 sp2 and running out of disc space on my 'c:' drive.

Is it okay to remove the $NTUninstall directories that are created each time that I install Windows patches?

I have some dating back to 2008.

If it is okay to remove them any recommendations on the proper way to remove them, example just delete them.

Thanks

Howard


----------

